

Meldium Appathon - 24 Hours to Add Apps for a Good Cause - bradleybuda
http://appathon.meldium.com/

======
ambiate
I got a sunburn from that page. High contrast legacy monitors do not fare well
in that kind of environment. My eyes were going back and forth. The white on
red induced some weird ADD.

